

Show HN: Trekk, Drupal for Universities - mcrittenden
http://trekk.drupalconnect.com/

======
mcrittenden
Here's a demo video of Flatfish, the part that handles the migration from
legacy sites: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWY5tU8ECJ0>

